# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_97SD - LG P700,P705,P705GO,P705f,P705g and P708g added

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_1_97SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG P700,P705,P705GO,P705f,P705g and P708g.

----------

